# Personal best pompano



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Got my biggest (only) pompano the other day.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Thats a stud... hehe


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Hopefully you put him back in the water so that I can catch him when he becomes a big boy.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Man you've got giant hands.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Only a thousand more to go and you got lunch!!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

its a saltwater bluegill!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

That is insane. I had a condo at the beach at Perdido Key last week and while we were swimming we were covered up with small fish that looked like pomps- all less than 6 inches. They would not leave us alone. They were all over us while we were swimming and even washing up onshore at night in the surf. I assumed they were pompano, but they were so small I was not sure. Guess they were! Your pic looks exactly like what we were seeing.


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

aou...drop in water, i don't want to eat this





-----
Fishing Charter......Deep Sea Fishing


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Got me beat!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

"A few more and you could have yourself a cocktail!"---shrimper guy from Forrest Gump


----------

